# Loving Husband!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Several men are in the locker room of a golf club.
A cell phone on a bench rings and a man engages the hands free
speaker-function and begins to talk.
MAN: "Hello"
WOMAN: "Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?"
MAN: "Yes"
WOMAN: "I am at the mall now and found this beautiful leather coat -
It's only $1,000. Is it OK if I buy it?"
MAN: "Sure...go ahead if you like it that much."
WOMAN: "I also stopped by the Mercedes dealership and saw the new 2004
models. I saw one I really liked."
MAN: "How much?"
WOMAN: "$60,000"
MAN: "OK, but for that price I want it with all the options."
WOMAN: "Great! Oh, and one more thing....the house we wanted last year
is back on the market. They're asking $950,000."
MAN: "Well, then go ahead and give them an offer, but just offer
$900,000."
WOMAN: "OK. I'll see you later! I love you!"
MAN: "Bye, I love you, too."
The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room are looking at him in
astonishment.
Then he asks: "Anyone know who this phone belongs to?"


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Didn't guess the ending on that one - worth the bump


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------

